
How I select Open Source projects - grobmeier
http://www.grobmeier.de/how-i-select-open-source-projects-25012012.html
======
zeratul
What about rules for an educational material? Let's say I create an open
source project for others to learn from. It cannot be too complicated but it
should do something useful. Here is what I think:

    
    
        Is the project actively developed? 
    

Yes but no new features. Just docs improvements.

    
    
        Are there more people developing?
    

That would be nice but not necessary. Educational material shouldn't need a
large codebase.

    
    
        Are there releases?
    

There should be no new major release for an educational material. We want new
people to be able to get up to speed quickly.

    
    
        Are there docs?
    

Educational material should have very thorough documentation. I'd say there
should be 0.5 ratio of comments and code.

    
    
        Methods
    

Code should be simple - even if it has to do complicated operations. There
should be no advanced idioms (at least no language specific idioms).

------
jrockway
My rules are: Does it work? Can I fix it when it breaks?

